# Official: Knicks waive Jordan and Nichols



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

As of RealGM, the New York Knickerbockers have requested waivers on Guard Walker Russell JR, Guard Jared Jordan and Small Forward Demetrius Nichols. What a waste to trade our 2nd rounder next year for a now cut player.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

knikcs probably expected he'd conceded and go overseas for a year


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Couldn't Isiah force Nichols hand in going to Europe? Couldn't he just say that he won't offer him a contract?


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

The NBDL wasn't an option?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

What was the point of trading for Jared Jordan?


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Local product?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Is this story real? The RealGM newswire blurb is just their report, no link to an actual story.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

^ Yahoo's reporting the same.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> New York Knickerbockers President of Basketball Operations and Head Coach Isiah Thomas announced today that guards Jared Jordan, Demetris Nichols and Walker Russell, Jr. have been waived.


http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/48747/20071025/knicks_waive_nichols_and_jordan/

Jerome James and Malik Rose stay..woo hoo yes! :banned:


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Jerome @&*Q#)*&#%#))*&^#&%ing James...


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Krstic All Star said:


> Jerome @&*Q#)*&#%#))*&^#&%ing James...


MSG and the Knicks have a sponsorship agreement with Burger King.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

This sucks.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

ehmunro said:


> MSG and the Knicks have a sponsorship agreement with Burger King.


Must be a hell of a minimum weekly product purchase amount...


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

They have to pay the Texas Double Whopper's room service bills somehow.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*FIRE Isiah Thomas NOW! 

Nicholes was the BEST Dependable Peremeter Shooter on this Knick-Team next to Nate Robinson. * 

Nate & Balkman depended on Nicholes Offense in every Summer League Game for the WIN. Within a season or two in the NBA D-Nicholes would've been taking the ball inside with confidence which would have added more to the Knicks offense plus give Nate, Balkman, Chandler, Morris, and Lee more options on the offense. 

*Having Three peremeter shooters on the court at the same time in Players: Zach, Nate, and D-Nicholes is a sure way to stay an above .500 team.*

*D-Nicholes = Allan Houston but cheaper!* 

*FIRE Isiah Thomas Now!* 

Fred Jones is very inconsistent and will get angry playing with BUM Marbury & Crawford.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

i think crawford and marbury and qrich are better outside shooters then zach randolph....however, im suprised the knicks dropped Jordan and Nichols. They seemed to be good pickups, but its not easy to shed contracts like Jerome James'.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

Kiyaman said:


> *FIRE Isiah Thomas NOW!
> 
> Nicholes was the BEST Dependable Peremeter Shooter on this Knick-Team next to Nate Robinson. *
> 
> ...


nichols isnt going to be the reason why this team is or isnt over 500...............geez, some people acting like we just cut someone who's gonna be on the all rookie 1st team


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

knickstorm said:


> nichols isnt going to be the reason why this team is or isnt over 500...............geez, some people acting like we just cut someone who's gonna be on the all rookie 1st team


It was the Peremeter Shooters Overseas that had NBA Teams start drafting overseas for players 15 years ago. 

Every NBA Super Star that you can remember that wasnt a Center or PF had great peremeter Shooting. 

Toronto Rapters could beat this Knick-Team any day of the week because they have a Roster load of outside shooters. 

The Knicks can not matchup against good defensive teams with a shotblocker because we dont have good peremeter shooters other than Zach & Nate.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*'Storm...*

Nobody is suggesting that Nichols would be a first team all-rookie. What we are saying is that this team is shooting deficient from outside. Nichols was by far the best shooter on the team. Although Nate shoots well from 3, Dnic has much more range. Being 6'8 with long arms and a quick release is a huge bonus. he and Nate together made a match up nightmare for teams when the low post game is going good. How good will Nichols be? Who knows? I know he has the physical tools...is a very hard worker...and has a good mind. Might take a couple of years but he will be solid, if not more. Think Dell Curry at the minimum.

As far as this costing the Knicks much on their record...prolly not much as IT had no idea how to use him anyway. Would not be surprised to see him on the Cavs. LeBron would fall in love with the threat he would bring.


----------

